# Heart Issues



## SolitaryDragon (27 Mar 2006)

I plan on joining the army be recently I have found out   that i have a heart mummer it could be nothing or something i don't know for sure yet as well i have sickle cell which means i can not fly in unpressurized aircraft  wish is pretty much anything other then a commercial air liner it looks like it could be a big problem can anyone give me some of the medial criteria recruits must meet?


----------



## Armymedic (27 Mar 2006)

If this heart murmur is something,
or you have sickle cell anemia, 

either way:
You are unfit for military service.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Mar 2006)

Do you also have ponctuationitis ?

How about random grammar syndrome ?


----------



## old medic (28 Mar 2006)

Armymedic hit the nail right on the head. 

You can read up on standards with this thread:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37674.0.html


----------



## SolitaryDragon (31 Mar 2006)

Sh!tty Thanks i guess


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (31 Mar 2006)

I was born with a heart murmur, and Im in. You will be required to have a Doctor fill some things out mind you.

As for the other problem, I guess you're up the creek.


----------



## Rolayo (22 Apr 2008)

After searching with the search up above, and reading through these forums the past few weeks, I figured it's time to post my dilemma.

I was born with a hole in my heart, had it repaired, and was left with a leaky valve and heart murmur. And, seeing as how I'm looking at waiting a few months to get in (Applying to Militia, hoping to be able to go all the way through) I figured I'd see if anybody knows if someone with this type of issue has gotten through. And if so, anything would be much appreciated.

And I obviously understand that this isn't some type of clinic, just curious to see if there is any chance of getting in.

Thank you.


----------



## kincanucks (22 Apr 2008)

_And I obviously understand that this isn't some type of clinic, just curious to see if there is any chance of getting in._

Obviously you don't understand.  The answer is no and no but certainly apply and find out for yourself.


----------



## Rolayo (22 Apr 2008)

I guess it is a clinic now. And thank you.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Apr 2008)

He may be blunt, but he is almost always 100% right.

Good luck.


----------



## sddakto (30 Jul 2009)

I have a faint heart murmur and I've never had any trouble so far with my health.

I want more than anything to enlist and hopefully serve in Infantry but I'm not sure if this condition would disqualify me.

Also, I'm 18 right now and don't have much experience as far as interviews go or work so should I get some work experience before I go about enlisting?


----------



## medicineman (30 Jul 2009)

If you have one of the innocent type murmurs (and most are), shouldn't be a big deal.  If you have a major valvular issue however, it could be a problem.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## sddakto (30 Jul 2009)

Thanks, for a moment there I was worried.


----------



## Roy Harding (30 Jul 2009)

sddakto said:
			
		

> Thanks, for a moment there I was worried.



Did your heart skip a beat?

Sorry - I couldn't help myself.

Best of luck to you - as medicineman said, you're probably good to go.  The best way to find out if this will be a hindrance is to apply at your local CFRC.


Roy


----------



## sddakto (30 Jul 2009)

Ah I have another question. Is there any resource to locate the closest CFRC?

I've tried to search the forums but haven't found anything yet.


----------



## Roy Harding (30 Jul 2009)

Go here:

http://www.forces.ca/flash.aspx?gclid=CLOkuab8_ZsCFRwDagodeFFc-w#/flash/en/199-200/contact-us/locate-us

If that link doesn't work go to  www.forces.ca and click on the "Locate Us" link.

Good luck to you.


Roy


----------



## sddakto (30 Jul 2009)

Thank you for the help.


----------



## mariomike (30 Jul 2009)

sddakto said:
			
		

> I'm 18 right now and don't have much experience as far as interviews go or work so should I get some work experience before I go about enlisting?



This is just my non-expert opinion. 
If you are ready to work, apply to the CF now because it's the best job in the world.
Learn all you can about the CF, and the trade(s) you are interested in. Visit your local armoury. Talk to people informally. OBSERVE. 
Call me old fashioned, but if it were me, for the interview, I would get a haircut, shine my shoes and wear a business suit. The woman or man interviewing you is going to look sharp, and so should you.


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jul 2009)

Short answer, yes you can.  See medicineman's answer above.  If you have the "non-lethal" kind, then it will not be an issue.  I have a murmur of some sorts, and am approaching 20 years continuous service, all of it in the infantry (and another 4.8 years reserve service prior to that).


Good luck!


----------



## sddakto (30 Jul 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> This is just my non-expert opinion.
> If you are ready to work, apply to the CF now because it's the best job in the world.
> Learn all you can about the CF, and the trade(s) you are interested in. Visit your local armoury. Talk to people informally. OBSERVE.
> Call me old fashioned, but if it were me, for the interview, I would get a haircut, shine my shoes and wear a business suit. The woman or man interviewing you is going to look sharp, and so should you.



I've been researching the CF for a while, a lot more recently as I've become more serious about my plans to join. I'm just worried I'll be turned down because I haven't had any previous employment worth mentioning.

I guess it won't hurt to ask a recruiter about it, I'm sure there's been someone in my situation before.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jul 2009)

Lots of people joined the CF without having held a job.  Don't forget to put down things like volunteering, babysitting, paper route, yard work, etc.  That and good school marks are just as important as having flipped burgers at McD's.  Maybe even more so.


----------



## sddakto (30 Jul 2009)

I think I might find a job and wait a few months before I apply anyways just so that I have some experience.

Thanks for the responses everyone.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jul 2009)

sddakto said:
			
		

> I think I might find a job and wait a few months before I apply anyways just so that I have some experience.
> 
> Thanks for the responses everyone.



Go apply NOW !

I joined the CF without ever having had a job. The process can take long enough as it is without you adding months for no good reason.


----------



## Niteryda (19 Nov 2009)

I have a minor heart murmur, found out in fall of '06 before I ran my first marathon. I had another echocardiogram done this past year before my 7th marathon and it is still the same - only minor. Heart Murmurs are very common in million of people, where every 10 pumps or so a little bit of blood leaks out one of the heart valves leading to the heart. They are common, so is this going to prevent somebody from joining the CF?
Thank u.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Nov 2009)

Oh look, our last heart murmur thread:

Topic: If I have a heart murmur can I still enlist?  (Read 279 times)

PS: we've got a pretty good search function. (There's actually a whole page of results to a search on 'heart murmur'.)


----------



## Niteryda (19 Nov 2009)

Opps, hehe. Well, I'm not the first nor will I be the last dumbass on here


----------



## Summer_Mae (18 Nov 2010)

I have heart murmur, WPW, and pulmonary valve stenosis.  This doesn't effect my life.  I am very active. Running, bodybuilding. There's nothing I can't not do. I don't need to take any meds for it. I never needed surgery. It's not serous like that.  Years ago, my doctor signed a form, that I was physically able to be a paramedic, so I think it would be ok? 

But will this really prevent me from getting excepted or not?


----------



## FDO (18 Nov 2010)

Nobody on this site can or should give you a yes or no answer. The only ones that can are the Recruiting Medical Authorities. My suggestion is call the local Recruiting Centre and ask to talk to one of the Medics. Or better yet go down and see them. They will tell you what you need to do.


----------



## Summer_Mae (19 Nov 2010)

I will have to do that then. Thanks for answering back.


----------

